#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-24
<thebwt> anyone messed around with a private launchpad instance much?
<Linden940> anyone know much about this part
<Linden940> cisco switch power supply AA23200
<thebwt> brb
<Cat-> anyone around?
<spridel> there probably are some
<Linden940> i am
<Linden940> mrand, u there?
<spridel> hi Cat-
<Cat-> hello
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-25
<mrand> Linden940: Sorry, my internet connection has been acting up.  I don't know anything in particular about most Cisco gear, but google tells me that AA23200 is not the Cisco part number, it is the subcontractor that makes the power supply for Cisco: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170643694359
<EastDallas> You might try the #cisco channel.
<EastDallas> They are pretty quick to answer.
<EastDallas> I just happened to be working on my CCNA right this minute, and they've been answering questions for me all day.
 * Linden940 is away: going to go into the land of never mind this is not the place to say =P
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-27
<Linden940> anyone in here?
<spridel> mebbe
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-28
 * Linden940 is away: going to take a nap for around 9hours
 * Linden940 is back (gone 16:55:27)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-05-26
<Ardonel> To any other US military serviceman or veterans, Thank You for doing what you do.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-25
<tiwake> the job search continues
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-28
<tiwake> Ardonel: poke
<Ardonel> ouch
<Ardonel> why?
<tiwake> why not :3
<Ardonel> why knot?
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> Ardonel: what are you up to?
<Ardonel> sorry about that, had evening guests till late, then crashed...
<tiwake> Ardonel: enh, just small talk
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-05-24
<tiwake> needs more talking
